Is anti-virus software dead? - jamilaliahmed
======
aurasaad
I was reading one of the recent articles published on the topic and I was
shocked to hear these words “Antivirus is dead” by Brian Dye, Symantec's
senior vice president for information security.

And then I ran a query on Google Trends and found the downward trend in past 5
years.

Next, one of the friends was working with a cloud security company known as
Elastica which was bought by Blue Coat in late 2015 for a staggering $280
million dollars. And then Symantec bought Blue Coat in the mid of 2016 for
more than $4.6 Billion dollars.

I personally believe that the antivirus industry is in decline and on the
other hand re-positioning themselves as an overall computer/online security
companies.

------
zoobab
As long as Microsoft Windows is alive, anti-viruses will still burn this
planet.

